

IBM's 22 inch, 204 DPI, 3840×2400 resolution monitor (not longer sold) - rythie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_T220/T221_LCD_monitors

======
DanBlake
I have no doubt that we will see new monitors going beyond the current "max"
standard of 2560x1600

However, this monitor you linked wasnt usable for alot of things. If you look
at the other specs, you will see that.

------
rythie
With all the hype around retina displays, will we see this type of thing
reappear?

~~~
wmf
Unfortunately computer monitors are getting worse, not better.

